# I´ll ask the same, in a different way (Church in San Antonio, TX)



## Laudante

My last thread here was erased because it could have promoted gossip (although this wasn´t my intention, of course), and because it included an explicit confession that my impulsive methods of testing possible Churches last year in SATX, were sinful (of which I´m perfectly aware, ashamed, repented and asked for forgiveness in the proper time and to the proper persons affected). I simply didn´t say all this clearly enough in the post, making it seem as if I were proud of them, what was increased by the fact that I mentioned the sad discoveries this methods led me to (without mentioning names, naturally). But everything is cleared up now. 

Now I live in Mexico, but I plan to move to San Antonio, TX next January. 

I´ve never belonged to any reformed denomination, only for logistical reasons (explained with some detail in my thread on the Introduce Yourself forum). I´m more on the Reformed-Baptist side, but I don´t see a limitation with joining a Presbyterian Church only for the issue of infant Baptism, as long as she is absolutely commited with the Bible and the Reformed Faith, I´ve seen so many true heresies in Churches I´ve visited in the last years, that the Baptism issue will never be a matter of division for me. It is more important for me the non-instrumental music in worship, for example, than the infant-adult bapstism controversy. I know, however, that it won´t be easy to find one with that characteristic, so I won´t make it a metter of division, either. 

So, in short, what I need is a suggestion about, firstly, which reformed denomination should I look for, and secondly, if possible, a concrete Church in San Antonio area. I´ll be there in about ten days, and I want to have clear where to head to. My decission should be made this summer. The ideal thing would be a puritan baptist Church with a capella psalmody, but that´s like asking too much, I guess. 

What is very important is to find a Church/denomination that is not closed to fellowship with other reformed denominations. 

If any of the comments include any sort of explicit negative information about any denomination/Church, please send them as private messages. I don´t think it would be bad to receive that kind of information, not for gossiping, of course, but just if it may help for a better decission.

S.D.G.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The PCA directory lists the following:

Redeemer Presbyterian Church	San Antonio	TX	210-930-4480	[email protected] Redeemer Presbyterian Church - San Antonio, TX South Texas	Rev. Thomas C. Gibbs
Trinity Presbyterian Church	San Antonio	TX	830-815-1212	[email protected] Trinity Presbyterian Church - Boerne, Texas South Texas	Rev. Allen R. Taha
Oakwood Presbyterian Church	San Antonio	TX	210-737-9000	-	Oakwood Community Church South Texas	Dr. Jon D. Green

AMR


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Another option: Directory of Congregations


----------



## Laudante

*Differences between denominations*

Thank you very much. But just another question. Which are the basic differences, if any, between PCA, OPC and RPCGA? Are there any doctrinal differences, or only in "practice", or none of this two?


----------



## Edward

Laudante said:


> Thank you very much. But just another question. Which are the basic differences, if any, between PCA, OPC and RPCGA? Are there any doctrinal differences, or only in "practice", or none of this two?



You can start with this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/differences-between-pca-opc-50617/


----------



## Jake

If you didn't get my earlier recommendation before the thread was deleted, look at Grace Community Church: Grace Community Church | San Antonio, Texas

They're reformed Baptist and hold to LBCF. I have listened to many of Tim Conway's sermons online and they're excellent.


----------



## Pergamum

This is an excellent church:


I'll Be Honest - Media Ministry of Grace Community Church - Tim Conway - San Antonio, Texas



The pastor was a great preacher, Tim Conway, and they are very aggressive in outreach.


----------



## Jake

Pergamum said:


> This is an excellent church:
> 
> 
> I'll Be Honest - Media Ministry of Grace Community Church - Tim Conway - San Antonio, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> The pastor was a great preacher, Tim Conway, and they are very aggressive in outreach.



That's the media ministry of the church I posted. And I agree, Tim Conway is great. The church has also had Paul Washer preaching there lately, as I subscribe to their Sermonaudio feed.


----------



## Pergamum

Cool, you beat me to the link. He's such a good preacher that two confirmations are better than one on this thread!


----------



## R Harris

I attended Grace OPC when I lived in San Antonio in 1990. Jack Peterson was the pastor then, he was excellent. I don't know anything about the current pastor or the congregational make-up now.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Pergamum said:


> The pastor was a great preacher, Tim Conway, and they are very aggressive in outreach.



I had no idea that Tim Conway was a preacher! Amazing!


----------



## Berean

SolaScriptura said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pastor was a great preacher, Tim Conway, and they are very aggressive in outreach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea that Tim Conway was a preacher! Amazing!
Click to expand...


I'll bet he uses humor in his preaching


----------



## Pergamum

Surpirse, surprise, surprise!!!


----------



## raekwon

I have a good friend who is a member of Redeemer Presbyterian in San Antonio (mentioned in the first reply). I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## nicnap

Pergamum said:


> Surpirse, surprise, surprise!!!



Wasn't that Jim Neighbors?


----------



## Laudante

*3 options till now... thank you*

Thanks again to everyone!

I´ve been checking all your recommendations. The Grace Community Church matches better my stance in Baptism, but I´m not sure if they are a little more "modern" than I expect. There´s no way to contact them through the web page, so I´ll visit them when in SA. 

Rev. Todd Ruddell kindly suggested me to visit Reformation Prebyterian Church in Boerne, TX, near SA. They use Exclusive Psalmody and it looks great, but I´m not sure if they´ll accept me as Credo-Baptist. 

And also the Redeemer Church is in my view. The final answer will come by prayer. 

God bless you all!


----------

